# [emerge] glibc(résolu) && [boot] erreurs (résolu)

## jul16ar

Bonjour,

alors le contexte : installe neuve en netinstall depuis un cd 2007.0 amd64.

Après installation du système de base, je passe en ~amd64 et je fais un emerge -DNuav world.

Tout compile bien sauf glibc.

Mon make.conf: j'ai juste configuré le cflags, l'accept_keyword, et je n'ai pas encore ajouté d'USE.

profile: 2007.0 (pas server, ni desktop).

voila la fin du build.log :

```
 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.7-r1 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3374:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 1073:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m       src_compile.eblit, line  168:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3374:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 1073:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m       src_compile.eblit, line  179:  Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m       src_compile.eblit, line  122:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m         make PARALLELMFLAGS="${MAKEOPTS}" || die "make for ${ABI} failed"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   make for amd64 failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.7-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.7-r1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 
```

j'ai aucune idée de ce qui peut provoquer ça  :Sad: 

Merci d'avanceLast edited by jul16ar on Thu Feb 21, 2008 7:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Desintegr

Tu n'as rien fourni de vraiment intéressant.

Les informations intéressantes se situent au dessus de ce que tu as collé.

----------

## Mickael

Montre nous ton make.conf stp, ainsi que quelques lignes en plus pour l'erreur.

/grilled

----------

## jul16ar

re, désolé pour le peu d'information, c'est pas évidement de poster sous links... :p

Sinon j'ai résolu le problème.

Il fallait juste re-emerger sandbox puis glibc...

par contre depuis mon passage en ~amd64 j'ai un autre problème au boot, ou quand je veux lancer un daemon quelconque.

voila l'erreur : 

```
 [32;01m*[0m Caching service dependencies ...

sh: /bin/mktemp: No such file or directory

 [31;01m*[0m Failed to create temporary cache!

bash: /var/lib/init.d/depcache: No such file or directory

sh: /bin/mktemp: No such file or directory

 [31;01m*[0m Failed to create temporary cache!

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:506: fatal: expression for `>>' redirection has null string value

 [31;01m*[0m Failed to cache service dependencies

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [31;01m!![34;01m ][0m

 [31;01m*[0m Error running '/sbin/depscan.sh'!

 [31;01m*[0m Please correct any problems above.
```

mon make.conf :

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

USE=""

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

```

----------

## Desintegr

Tu as quelle version de coreutils ?

----------

## jul16ar

la dernière en ~amd64 : càd la 6.10-r1

je suis sous windows là, je vais vérifier tout de suite qu'il s'agisse bien de cette version.

EDIT: je confirme que c'est la 6.10-r1Last edited by jul16ar on Thu Feb 21, 2008 7:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Desintegr

Et que dis 

```
qlist coreutils | grep mktemp
```

 ou 

```
equery files coreutils | grep mktemp
```

 ?

----------

## jul16ar

re,

alors j'ai résolu le problème de mktemp en ré-emergeant coreutils.

pourtant j'ai cette version de coreutils depuis plusieurs reboot, j'ignore ce qui a bien pu effacer cet exécutable.

Bref au cas où j'aurais d'autres exécutables importants supprimés je vais faire un emerge -e system && emerge -e world, avant de poursuivre le reste de mon install. Ca devrait aller vite je n'ai que 162 paquets dans world.

Merci à tous pour l'aide  :Smile: 

Ça fait un moment que je suis pas venu sur le forum et je constate que c'est toujours aussi réactif et d'un bon niveau.

Vive Gentoo

----------

## Mickael

Tu avais fait un revdep-rebuild après ton passage en ~, et lis-tu les messages de portages à chaque emerge?

----------

## jul16ar

oui le revdep-rebuild était ok après mon passage en ~amd64 et je regarde toujours les messages de portage à la fin de la compile. C'est pour ça que je comprend encore moins ce qui c'est passé avec /bin/mktemp.

m'enfin, il a finit d'emergé cette nuit, tout est niquel maintenant, je vais pouvoir poursuivre  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

/bin/mktemp: je viens de me souvenir, j'ai également eut ce problème et c'était effectivement coreutils qui était en cause, je suis en ~x86. Dommage j'aurais dû noter la version...

----------

